# Any creative ways of cleaning your stage?



## hoffmana1 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know the traditional way is to sweep first then mop with clean water but i was wondering if anybody has tried anything else that actually worked well??


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 16, 2016)

I see dry mops used a lot with a 3' or so broom width. You spray some dust mop spray on the end and it glides over the stage floor much smoother than your average dry mop would on its own.

I'm also quite a fan of taking towels, wetting them down, ringing them out, tossing them over the end of a dust mop, and running it all over the stage.

Either way you can cover a whole stage in about 10 minutes and don't have teach anyone the correct way to wet mop so the stage floor dries in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you use the dust mop treatment be very careful to follow the directions. If used wrong, and sometimes even used right it can leave an oily residue behind.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 17, 2016)

I must admit i have "A Method of Sweeping the Stage". Subdividing the stage into an odd number of zones from stage right to stage left.


----------



## JonCarter (Feb 17, 2016)

venuetech said:


> 'A Method of Sweeping the Stage'. Subdividing the stage into an odd number of zones from stage right to stage left.


 Of course! The McDustless methiod!


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 19, 2016)

I subscribe to the "don't fix what ain't broke" ideology... Sweep everything to center, mop in figure 8's. But there's also this:


----------



## JimOC_1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm also quite a fan of taking towels, wetting them down, ringing them out, tossing them over the end of a dust mop, and running it all over the stage.

Just a note on the wet towel method.
First dry mop as usual, then get the wet/damp towels out.
After one pass left to right, stop, open the towel, and back off the mop 1 or 2 inches. Then pull the front of the towel back over the top and do one more pass before re-positioning the mop for the next pass. This way the dirt from each pass is lifted out of the way (on top of the dry-mop), and the next pass is done with almost a clean mop.
Very little water left on the stage (dries quickly), and no mopping with dirty water.


----------

